

Are (Gaming) Consoles Dead? - cyanbane
http://games.ign.com/articles/122/1220883p1.html

======
kaolinite
Dead? No. Not as mainstream anymore? Quite possibly. Just as PC gaming isn't
dead, just less popular, the same will happen to consoles. The issue is
whether big companies will be able to continue to justify spending huge sums
of money on the platform. I think that for the meantime they definitely can.

